# UV-reactive PC accenting



## devinXkillyou (Nov 15, 2006)

Hey guys i was looking at this website UV Accenting and think that would look really cool in my case. Its basically just using UV-reactive gel pens to accent capacitors, circuit tracers, heatsinks, etc.. to give them a cool glowing feel. Unfortunately ive searched everywhere on google/froogle and only came up with UK stores. Could someone be a pal and help me find an online store in the states that sells these uv gel pens? thanks alot guys, im looking forward to this new cool look.


----------



## Munkul (Nov 15, 2006)

sorry i cant help but for once im pleased i live in the UK!


edit: after reading the article, i noticed that the pens he was using wernt even branded as uv reactive.
tonight im gonna raid my sisters stash of colored gel pens and test them. woohoo!


----------



## devinXkillyou (Nov 15, 2006)

i found a place online in the UK where the pens are, converted, about $11. then the shipping overseas made the total about $30. i think im just going to go to Wal-Mart and buy a pack of gel pens, i assumed they had to be uv-reactive, but i think as long as they are "gel pens" they should work.


----------



## ATIonion (Nov 15, 2006)

Those pens are kinda cool...but the paint they leave fades pretty fast over time.....just so you know.....


----------



## Munkul (Nov 17, 2006)

i have tested 4 different brands of flourescent yellow pens and they are all UV reactive, while the others in the packets are not.


----------



## devinXkillyou (Nov 17, 2006)

Munkul said:


> i have tested 4 different brands of flourescent yellow pens and they are all UV reactive, while the others in the packets are not.



im wondering if most "gel pens" _are_ uv reactive.

my uv light just came yesterday so im planning on picking up some pens today, but i want to make sure i buy the right ones.


----------



## devinXkillyou (Dec 7, 2006)

UPDATE:

I bought some gel pens at Wal-Mart, RoseArt brand. It seems i bought my UV light for no reason because the cold cathode light that i currently have in there makes the gel pen accenting glow better than the UV light does  I drew with the gel pens over a bunch of circuit traces, capacitors, my northbridge heatsink, and other chips i didnt know what they were  Overall it looks really cool, its a cheap mod for a sweet effect. I will update and post pictures soon.


----------



## ATIonion (Dec 7, 2006)

by chance do we get any pics??


----------



## L|NK|N (Dec 7, 2006)

Shweet..Ive been thinking about doing something similiar...interested to see those pics..


----------



## i_am_mustang_man (Dec 7, 2006)

can imagine full circuit traces?

this is pretty swank imo

maybe i'll do it someday


----------



## wtf8269 (Dec 7, 2006)

Pic I saved a year ago or so. Not my PC obviously; thought it was frickin sweet.


----------



## ATIonion (Dec 7, 2006)

thats cool as hell...im thinken of doen this on my new rig i'm building late this month...that is pretty cool...


----------



## devinXkillyou (Dec 8, 2006)

wtf8269 said:


> Pic I saved a year ago or so. Not my PC obviously; thought it was frickin sweet.



that is pretty sweet. mine doesnt even compare to how much that pic has. i was up till 3:30 this morning doing it and i was freakin tired. im going to put a little more on tonight.

mine also doesnt look that vibrant, maybe i just need to do more...


----------



## devinXkillyou (Dec 8, 2006)

here is a pic..its pretty bad quality but you can kind of see the circuit traces and the northbridge heatsink. and my improvised AMD logo on one of the chips  
i will post more pics later when i crack it back open.


----------



## broken-arrow (Dec 10, 2006)

that rig is very sweet if i had the time when i did mine i would of modded it up that way. I saw a episode on the old screen savers show on G4 Tec TV and YOSHI did that mod.
SWEEEEEEET


----------



## Taz100420 (Dec 10, 2006)

wtf8269 said:


> Pic I saved a year ago or so. Not my PC obviously; thought it was frickin sweet.



damn that had to take A LONG TIME, but shit for the time done on it Id be proud over that!


----------



## devinXkillyou (Dec 11, 2006)

wtf8269 said:


> Pic I saved a year ago or so. Not my PC obviously; thought it was frickin sweet.



im trying to figure out what kind of pens they used in that picture. i just bought gel pens but they showed up better under my regular blue cold cathode light than the UV light i bought. Maybe only special "uv reactive" pens glow best.


----------



## Carcenomy (Dec 11, 2006)

Help, my computer's been attacked by the 80s!


----------

